# So Unhappy in my 13year Marriage



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have had 13years of marriage and possibly 1 year of hapinness throughout my marriage.
To make this short, I married because if got her pregnant, had the 2nd, and everything between her and I kept tumbling. I have had a 2 years affair, I am currently in love and had a relation with her sister I beleive should have been married too.

My kids are young 10 and 9. Financial we are unstable, its always ups and down.

I absolutly dont feel her sexually, I dont get turned on, we only talk about work and nothing else. The only 2 things in common: Kids and Work.

What can I do??? Im just not who I am with her. Feel unhappy and am very very scared. May be it could be good just to separate?

Look forward to hearing your comments to open up my mind a little and hear from different experiences.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure that I understand your post... did you say that you have had an affair with your wife's sister?

If you are that unhappy, why not divorce your wife? What is holding you back?


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Not seperating cause of the Kids and Im too scared what changes can happen, would be for the better or worse?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Staying for the children, when your marriage is this broken teaches them that the hell you live in is the best that they can hope for in life.

Divorce will who them that when they are in a bad situation and extremely unhappy there is something that they can do... like get a divorce and create a better life.

If you want to work on the marriage, then try getting the books "His Needs, Her Needs" and "Love Busters" and do the work that the books suggest.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Gooch78 said:


> Not seperating cause of the Kids and Im too scared what changes can happen, would be for the better or worse?


You are being a complete coward. You claim to be in love with someone else yet stay with your poor wife because you are afraid of CHANGES?? That is sick. Do the woman a favor and divorce her, she deserves to be able to move on with her life.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Married because you got her pregnant. 13 years ago. Oldest is 10. Ok, you need to work on your math skills before trying again.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Married because you got her pregnant. 13 years ago. Oldest is 10. Ok, you need to work on your math skills before trying again.



Wow!
Nice catch, didn't even dawn on me til I read your post


----------

